
Hospital Mergers Improve Health? Evidence Shows the Opposite - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/02/11/upshot/hospital-mergers-hurt-health-care-quality.html
======
bediger4000
Mergers don't improve anything in my experience. Service does not improve
(USWest + Qwest + CenturyTel = Centurylink, MileHigh Cable getting swallowed
by Comcast come to mind readily), price does not improve, at best stays the
same.

This is one of those things were all the search terms are so common that you
can't find any specific research or numbers. Very frustrating.

~~~
bradknowles
Not true — they succeed at eliminating competition.

